# موضوع : شرح عن الحساسات (Sensors) اكتير مفيد ...



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (11 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقدم لكم اليوم شرح عن ال sensor فيه تقريبا جميع انواع ال sensor وشرح عنه وكيفية عمله 
وان شالله تستفيدوااا 
وربنا يوفقك الجميع 
ادعولنا بالتوفيق وربنا ينصر امتنا الاسلامية والعربية انشالله
ادعووووووا فان الله مستجيب الدعاءءءء
:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:
Sensors.zip​


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (11 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا يا بش مهندس احمد كل شى 
واقدرت ارفع الملف باعجوبه وانا جربته حملته وظبط تمام فل الفل 
ادعولنا ربنا يوفقنا 
شكرا الكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الملفات, وجاري التحميل الآن
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وأسأل الله أن يوفقك في دراستك وحياتك وأن يبارك لك فيهما
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

ما شاء الله مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.وسيم (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكورة جهودك الطيبه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عبده (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الملفات


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا باشا فلسطيني على راسي


----------



## حيدرالكندي (21 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكرا وتحية طيّبة


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جزيلا على هذا الموضوع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامح زيدان (25 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## TariqFarrah (25 مايو 2007)

مشكورة جهودك الطيبه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ziadahmad (25 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل و الف شكر


----------



## h.d (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا
جاري التحميل..........................
تم التحميل


----------



## احمد محمود اجمد (27 مايو 2007)

بكل صرحه اشكركم على حسن تعاونكم معنا


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (27 مايو 2007)

هذا العرض من أحلى ما رأيت فى هذا الموضوع, جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muhrad (30 مايو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك و شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العنادي (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكور كتير كتير يا أخي عل هل الملف الرائع..........


----------



## م. علاء (26 يونيو 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن Mazen (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي يعطيك العافيه ..وجاري التحميل


----------



## hamzaaa (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الذي اعده حقا رائع مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## ابن الميكاترونكس (7 يوليو 2007)

*بارك الله فيك وما شاء الله عليك *


----------



## e/mostafa (9 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## mohamed55555 (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الملفات
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## عاشق الورود1 (2 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك الف عافيا خوي علي الشرح 

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## beso85 (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## المثني بن حارثة (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك (اللهم ارزقه الاخلاص في القول والعمل)


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## غيثون (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عبده (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووور الغالي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saadgor (5 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks a lot for your these usefule informations


----------



## محمد بكير (5 سبتمبر 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

مشكور يا غالى

:59:


----------



## alaasur (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## البلال80 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

كما سهل لي ربي الوصول الى مشاركتك القيمة فإني أسأله أن يسهل لك كل ماتريد


----------



## تركي KSA (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مششششششششششششششكراخي


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## بنت محترفة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (20 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## king_ms (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وياريت المزيد


----------



## king_ms (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اريد مشروع كيفية عمل دائرة السنسور


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مليون مليون مليون شكرا


----------



## king_ms (27 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياخي


----------



## ـ و ـ (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شــــــكرا لك


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## hythemforever (4 يناير 2008)

جعل الله لك بكل حرف حسنة و ضاعفها لك عشراً


----------



## mf_118 (5 يناير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## جواد الواسطي (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله بكم للمجهود الطيب وجعله لكم ذخرا في الاخرة
تحياتي جواد الواسطي


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا جيد جدا


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (18 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## العربي الأصيل (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ميمو حسحس (6 فبراير 2008)

حبيبي وواحشني يا بشمهندس ...طبعا هنقول مين ده....انا محمد الحسين الي كنت في مشروع السطاره الزراعيه مع العامر اللي انا مطلق اللحيه...انا الان في الكويت و شغل plc and cncمطلوب هنا ...
نصيحه لكل مهندس ميكاترونيك اتمرنو علي البرامج دي مطلوبه..ادعو لي..وبرده واحشني يا مستر..انا عاوز اكللمك لكن معرفش رقمك ولكن خد ال***** الخاص لي ضيفني عندك [email protected]باي


----------



## GINAROF (7 فبراير 2008)

جزااااااااااااك اللـــــــــــــــه خيرا


----------



## اسلام سولوم (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا.................................................................................. للصبح
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوالزير (19 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد للرحمن (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور جزيلا على هذا الموضوع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bar (21 أبريل 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا والى الامام 

[


----------



## المهندس بلال (27 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي

ونسأل الله النصر والعزة للإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## nami (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك لله خيرا أخي العزيز ....

ومنتظرين المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## الالهام (8 مايو 2008)

_مجهود رائع ومعلومة شيقة وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس/محمود الخولى-----_


----------



## آدم يوسف (10 مايو 2008)

*ادعى عليك بايه وانت فيك كل العبر*

روح يا شيخ الاهى يطعمك ما يحرمك


----------



## وزوز (10 مايو 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## عبدالله12 (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميدوجمال (19 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله 1 (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## عبد الله 1 (20 مايو 2008)

هو انا كان ليا سؤال :
الحساسات دى ليها استخدام تانى غير ال plc


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
عرض رائع


----------



## ادور (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## jehad1961 (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي احمد 
اسلوب واضح وجميل 
دمت بخير


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (22 يونيو 2008)

thank you broth its interesting ..we need to go through it..
but u now it looks like the same idea which is using in smoke detector..
((as my suspect ))


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (23 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله 
الف الف شكر


----------



## admeral (3 يوليو 2008)

mashkoor ktheer


----------



## سميرسعيد (6 يوليو 2008)

thank u from yemen


----------



## شيروان ايوب (9 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا اخ العزيز على الملف
بارك الله فيك


----------



## admeral (9 يوليو 2008)

thank you a bout the subject


----------



## هشام نورالله (10 يوليو 2008)

اديك العافية والله وقعت لى في جرح


----------



## عبد الناصر (10 يوليو 2008)

ملف رائع جدا , مشكور أخي ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (11 يوليو 2008)

عاشت الجهود الطيبة


----------



## المهندس خالد (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


والله انك افدتني كثير 

جزيت خيرا


----------



## حر العاملي (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد*

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود


----------



## علي الفنجان (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## شفانو (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانىعمر (31 يوليو 2008)

جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منار يازجي (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## طالب العلا (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا عزيزي على ما بذلته من جهود قيمة


----------



## eng3bed (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله ووفقك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

أخوك eng3bed


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 أبريل 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


----------



## سفينة الابداع (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم الموضوع رااائع والله يعطيك العافية اخوي

بس الصراحة الملف حملته بس مااا رضي يفتح فكيف يمكن اني افتحه


----------



## ROWDB (27 أبريل 2009)

thanks alot 





best regards


----------



## ابو الكينج (6 مايو 2009)

جارى التحميل ومشكوووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## tarek2004_7 (7 مايو 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## رجب يوسف السمالوطى (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياغالى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## zorro_hti (10 مايو 2009)

thanx thanx thanx thanx


----------



## ameur_ing (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي نحن في إنتضار الجديد منك دائما


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## فايردوك (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## بلوتوث2 (8 يونيو 2009)

ابـــفلسطينــــن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اقدم لكم اليوم شرح عن ال sensor فيه تقريبا جميع انواع ال sensor وشرح عنه وكيفية عمله
> وان شالله تستفيدوااا
> وربنا يوفقك الجميع
> ...



اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن وبكل اسف لم استطع تحميل الملف وقرات تعليقات الاعضاء والواضح ان الملف شيق ومادته علمية رائعة فارجو رفعه على اي مركز رفع ملفات واكون من الشاكرين 
تحياتي
اخوك مهندس عصام


----------



## دموع الرحيل (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## عاشق السيارات (18 يونيو 2009)

نمررررررررررررر.........وشكرا على جهودك يا غالي.........


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ....
ياريت لو عندك دوائر بسيطة يتم فيها استخدام الsensor ..
و جزاك الله خيرا علي ذلك المجهود


----------



## الزين اجمد (23 يونيو 2009)

*شــــــكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## apojoni (24 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عمار مهندس تحكم (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد صقر2009 (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عـــدي (5 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع ,,
شكرا لك,,


----------



## على نت (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا لاشرح الرائع


----------



## jo0ori (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ....

لا حرمـــــــــــــــــــــــــناك


تحياتي...


----------



## منصورمنور (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير,.,..,,.,.,.


----------



## شعيب2 (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا ترى حساس رجوع السيارات من اي نوع ؟
و شكراً


----------



## husam anbar (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا فلسطيني عراسي والله الله يوفقك 




م. حسام عنبر


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.ABOhosein (29 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك على الملف الرائع


----------



## important (31 أغسطس 2009)

مادة علمية دسمة 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asdsalah (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فيروز احمد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلا م عليكم جميعا ارجوا من احد الاصدقاء توضيح تركيب الدائرة الاليكترونيه لجهاز قياس نسبة الاكسجين 
وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا*


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..................


----------



## دكتور مجدي مطاوع (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا للأخ العزيز ابافلسطين 
على تلك المعلومات الرائعة 
ونرجو منك ان تزودنا بالجديد عن 
الحساسات الكيميائية 
التي تحس بالأبخرة والمواد الكيميائية 
وجزاك الله خيرا
د. مجدي مطاوع 
أستاذ كيمياء البلمرات
بمعهد بحوث البترول المصري


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاء الله الخير كله ماعم منه على بلاد المسلمين ظاهره وباطنه


----------



## Alaa.alzoby (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير انشاء الله


----------



## yosha (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر لك والف امتنان


----------



## NEOPHITE76 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الملفات, وجاري التحميل الآن*


----------



## عراقية الاصل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## م.الفارس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ياسيدي لعلي وجدت ماابحث عنه


----------



## يامصبرالموعود2 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اابوصلاح (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دق الماني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## marouan1989 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذه الملفات*​


----------



## Tito209 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

لك الشكر الجزيل يا باش مهندس أحمد 

معلومات رائعة وقيمة 

تقبل مروري
إبن غــزة
:73:


----------



## عبدالرحيم صديق (7 نوفمبر 2009)

:28:شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*ما شاء الله مجهود أكثر من رائع *
*بارك الله فيك*
وجزاك خيرا كثيرا​


----------



## abosomar (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohmed saleh (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ..................,,,,,


----------



## موادع2 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا. موضوع مفيد جداً


----------



## me-go (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااا على الملف الاكثر من مفيد


----------



## البرنس خالد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## al jawhara (21 نوفمبر 2009)

please I want an explination about the sensors because I have a project it need to use sensor necesssery
Am a student in mechatronics engineering
Thank you


----------



## Red-Storm (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم زايد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## يامصبرالموعود2 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الأمسيتيئي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي على هذا الملف الجميل والممتاز


----------



## tamer85 (27 يناير 2010)

allah yar7am el walidine


----------



## AFANOUR (29 يناير 2010)

*مشكور جزيلا على هذا الموضوع
**جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*
it's a good lesson's thank you very much
morocco
Tinghir​


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود ولكن نتمني تحميل الملف بامتداد يتوافق مع ال doc
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## magec_147 (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (17 فبراير 2010)

رائع رائع رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (18 فبراير 2010)

لك الف شكر باخى جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم ولكم الشكر


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الملف


----------



## مراد ج (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كتير مشكور


----------



## ابراهيمفتحىابراهيم (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود طيب


----------



## anas-899 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع...


----------



## mohamed ramadan282 (25 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng_moh (26 يونيو 2010)

شكر لك


----------



## engalikhalil (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghostdie90 (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم 

لم افتحة بعد ولكن مشكور على كل شئ .


----------



## زاهد الربيعي (12 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا ومجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## sami az (23 يوليو 2010)

بسمه تعالى
اخي العزيز الله يكرمك ويحفظك انا لما نزلت الموظوه ماهان علية ان اقرأه ما اشكرك
لان الشكر هنا اصبح واجب عليه امام الله لاني استفدت كثير من الملف واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالك 


اخوك الذي عجز عن شكرك المهندس سامي الميالي


----------



## السيد شنب (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة ...جامد اوى


----------



## Eng.Adli (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يسلم ايديك يا رب


----------



## php2 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا لك اخي على المرفق 

ولكن كمبتدئة أريد معرفة أماكن بيع السينسور 

من اين يمكن شراءها و كم هي اسعارها 

هل هي غالية جدا ؟؟

و جزاكم الله المولى كل خير


----------



## venus111_eng (9 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## treze (18 أكتوبر 2010)

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abu Alaa (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## فهد الثاني (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز وهل يمكن تزويدنا بالحساسات المتعلقة بالاذرع الالية
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## mmmmsa (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك و يكرمك يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهدي الطائي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً على هاي المعلومات الممتازة


----------



## السيد_عبدالسلام (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المساهمة المميزة


----------



## صقر ديالى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الغالي بارك الله بيك


----------



## MOHAMED ELDALY (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## Yo0o0o (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حوريه الارض (20 نوفمبر 2010)

هوا ده مش بيشتغل على ادوب ريدر ولا لازم يكون عندى اوفس عشان اشغله

ومشكووور


----------



## emadahmed40 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك ياباشمهندس والى المزيد لوجه الله


----------



## raoui (29 نوفمبر 2010)

choukrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Ibn khalid (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا علي الموضوع الرائع ونسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ... الملف يمتاز بالبساطة في الشرح . . والوضوح​


----------



## قتوب (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد راجح (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء لهذا العرض القيم فى هذا المجال


----------



## m.raafat2010 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hagagm25 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا االجهد المبذول وللأمام دائما


----------



## 1991 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه اخي


----------



## maherobik (24 ديسمبر 2010)

guyu iy8u7u9 8u8


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## mecax (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*


----------



## المحترفـة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مرا يسلمـــوو ع هدي لإفآده ..

أولآ آنآ مآعندي أي خبببببببره بدا المجآل فحآبه أسأل يعني الحسآسآت دي آنآ الي أعرفو مجرد تطلع صوت تنبيه زي الي بالمحلآت والي بالسيآرآت أنــآ أبغى حسآسآت تقدر تفتح أو تقفل شي معين أي شي أركبو فيهآ وفيلو نظآم الفتح والإغلآق ممكن يجي كدا ؟؟

وعندي سؤآل تآني معليش ع الإطآله " الحسآسآت تتكون من جزئين ولآ كيف يعني لو غير مجآل السيآرآت وكدا أبغى حسآسآت من شئ معين كييييف ؟؟ 

وأتمنى مآفي تعبببببب عليكـــم ^^ ..


----------



## abdoo 5025 (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## شيروان ايوب (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## venus111_eng (9 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يااخي المهندس الشاطر فعلا معلومات مفيدة عن السنسرز


----------



## إبن عباس (21 يناير 2011)

الميكاترونكس هندسة العصر


----------



## إبن عباس (21 يناير 2011)

مشكوريين على الجهد 
جزيت خيراً وزوجت بكرا وانجبت عشراً


----------



## إبن عباس (21 يناير 2011)

انا عاشق درب الجنان ان عاشق الحور الحسان


----------



## S W A T (21 يناير 2011)

يسلمووووووووووو يا غااااالي


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## mmheng2008 (29 يناير 2011)

ممتاز بارك الله فيكم


----------



## infwan (29 يناير 2011)

الف شكر ووفقك الله


----------



## o_kurdi (30 يناير 2011)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك و كثر أمثالك في المنتدى ليصبح أول منتدى عالمي من حيث المضمون الهندسي


----------



## ابوناصر3 (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (2 مارس 2011)

الله يجزكم الخير والله ينور عليكم


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مشتاق عزيز (4 مارس 2011)

_شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## أبوعلي222 (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AndrewxXx (9 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## برونزيي (9 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مجديmas (26 مارس 2011)

مشكورا يااخي الواحد قاعد يدور علي الكتاب من فترة


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (26 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيك عنا الخير


----------



## هدى عيد (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الملف 
بجد كويس جدا وياريت لو عندك نفس العرض لكن لمواد مختلفة يكون مفيد للجميع


----------



## هلام الغرب (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله دنيا و اخرة على هدا المجهود وان يرحم به والديك


----------



## Instrument Tech (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bakeraf (22 أغسطس 2011)

الله يوفقك اخي العزيز


----------



## othooo (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على الشرح وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالحميد محمد2 (27 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## hmjk (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيل الشكر يا ورد
الله يزيدك من العلم اكثر واكثر لفائدة اخوانك المسلمين بحق محمد والله محمد عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## محمد جوابره (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## menem_saad (1 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you very much
4 the


----------



## khaled waled k (5 أكتوبر 2011)

متشكرين الك كتير


----------



## rdwaan (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## Pasidon (19 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## engahmedkhaled (2 نوفمبر 2011)

thnx


----------



## EngTorky (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزيتم عنا كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نادين عبد الله (17 نوفمبر 2011)

can i know how to use sensors in smart phone


----------



## hasoma60 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## medomeric (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ااااشكرررر


----------



## eng_noona (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*فعلا موضوع رااااااااااااااائع وكامل ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا*
*اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين*​


----------



## eng_noona (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*فعلا موضوع راااااااااااااائع وكامل ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا*
*اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين*​


----------



## محمود ابو باشا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراُ


----------



## ahmed19851988 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

:7:بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع:7:​


----------



## نادرمحمدعلي (4 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51114&page=9#ixzz1iUr3CJjW

بارك الله ووفقك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Abdelrhman_87 (11 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يديك العافية يا باشمهندس.


----------



## Abo Nada (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## Sal_Emma (26 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور جدا
الحساسات وتعرّفنا عليها جيدا
ولكن هل من الممكن أن نعرف كيفية استعمالها مع pic أو مع plc
مع الشكر سلفا*


----------



## venus111_eng (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطيب33 (30 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## mustafa' (11 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (15 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككككككككككور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maioush (25 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## ASAFAZAD (7 أبريل 2013)

منووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_seaidy007 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abrar.M.M (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سالم بازمول (18 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير اخي وبورك في مجهودك


----------



## برونزيي (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم​


----------



## azzam85 (13 يناير 2014)

thanks


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## azaharna (22 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## malik_005 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jwan mohammed (8 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ALEEXO (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر طلعت (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## aminkh (24 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## aminkh (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورة


----------



## محمد الصلوي 2015 (3 يناير 2015)

مشكورين على المعلومه


----------



## ayman alshihri (5 يناير 2015)

[h=3]شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء[/h]


----------



## drsayed2000 (12 يناير 2015)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## waelazzaz (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bilalZ (18 يناير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## dunyakhalil (29 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahim (5 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engkafa81 (17 ديسمبر 2015)

أكثر ما يميز هذا المنتدى هو المهندسين المتميزين بعطائهم أمثالك ..... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nasserbe4em (10 مارس 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور .. بالتوفيييييييييييييق ان شاء الله

افضل الطرق لقك وتركيب ونقل الاجهزة الكهربائية والمنزلية والرياضية بجميع انواعها


----------



## Abado (21 أبريل 2016)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 يوليو 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ihsan (8 يناير 2018)

مشكورة جهودك الطيبه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبونوافل (25 يونيو 2018)

جوزيت خيرا كثيرا​


----------



## وائل ميكانيكا (9 أكتوبر 2018)

*مشكور *


----------

